# Software > Wi-Fi progs >  Host AP & ρυθμίσεις TX Power

## papashark

Χθές το βράδυ με τον Mauve εκτός όλων των άλλων μετρήσεων που κάναμε για τις senao τσεκάραμε και την ρύθμιση της εξόδου της κάρτας.

Χοντρικά να πώ ότι στο -44 είναι το 0db, ενώ στο +14 είναι η μέγιστη ισχύς εξόδου.

Έγιναν 2 σταθμίσεις των αποτελεσμάτων, στην πρώτη προστέθηκε το 1.2 db απώλειες pigtail και στην δεύτερη 1,5db διαφορά μεταξύ "beacon interval =1" και continious TX.



επισυνάπτω την σελίδα από το excel.

----------


## Achille

[mime type application/octet-stream was deactivated by an board admin, therefore this attachment is not displayed]

.exe έβαλες;  ::

----------


## panXer

Αυτό το διάγραμμά ισχύει για όλες τις κάρτες με prism, ή μόνο engenius/senao και αν μόνο σε αυτές, ξέρουμε αν ισχύει και με όλα τα firmwares τους, ή τα patches του HostAP;

----------


## Achille

Ισχύει για την κάρτα που μετρήθηκε, δηλαδή Engenius-2011. Σχεδόν σίγουρα δεν ισχύει για Netgear 311. Δεν γνωρίζω τι συμβαίνει με τις αλλαγές firmware.

----------


## ngia

Έκανα την ίδια μέτρηση στην Prism2.5 - pcmcia που είχαμε πάρει από την ομαδική του καλοκαιριού (αυτή την noname).
Η μέτρηση έγινε με μια LMC352.
Τα αποτελέσματα συμφωνούν με το προηγούμενο διάγραμμα.
Όσον αφορά την παράμετρο txpower μπορεί να πάρει τιμές από -43 ως 20. Αν βάλουμε τιμές εκτός του παραπάνω εύρους, ισχύουν οι δύο οριακές τιμές.
Γραμμική μεταβολή, δηλαδή 1dB παραπάνω για μεταβολή κατά ένα του txpower , ισχύει μόνο στο μεσαίο τμήμα. 
Η κάρτα μπορεί να αλλάζει την ισχύ σε ένα εύρος περίπου 24dB!!, από 0dBm ως 24dBm, έτσι είναι κατάλληλη για οποιαδήποτε εφαρμογή.
Η μέτρηση επαναλήφθηκε σε δύο διαφορετικές αποστάσεις, έτσι ώστε να έχουμε δύο σετ μετρήσεων σε διαφορετικές περιοχές του εύρους του δέκτη. Τα αποτελέσματα ήταν ίδια, δείχνοντας ότι η μήτρηση της λαμβανόμενης ισχύος από την LMC352 γίνεται με πολύ καλή γραμμικότητα.
Η μέτρηση έγινε διατηρώντας το περιβάλλον ίδιο ,ώστε να μην αλλάξουν οι συνθήκες μέτρησης.
Σε κορεσμό η ισχύς πρέπει να πλησιάζει τα 24dBm !! , και αυτό το διαπιστώσαμε συγκρίνοντας την λαμβανόμενη ισχύ καπό την Prism και από την cisco, αλλάζοντας την ισχύ εκπομπής της cisco.

----------

